# drapers yard hull



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

my dad was chief on the brucella he was the first crew member onH219 in 1953 he was also the last crew member omH29 in 1977 ...he was called in to see to unloading of all fuel on board , onto a fuel barge ,when they were nearly done a man came on board,he said ,can you leave some fuel aboard, and slipped my dad a tenner his name was albert draper and he was scrapping the brucella .albert said he needed the fuel to set fire to the ship.my question is was drapers yard near paul,would H219 be towed to his yard , and did they fire the ships in his yard i cant ask dad anymore ,hes not with us hope you can help regards colin r.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

to follow, does anybody know what my dad did with said tenner?...regards colin r


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Drapers did all the Ship Scrapping on Victoria Dock (Slipway). Albert Draper, was a Canny Begger. He made a lot of money out of the scrappage of the Steam Trains. But to his credit, he let many of the "preservation" railway people take pick from the better stuff. some of which is still in use on the Moor`s Railway, for Example. 

Sad Story. Phil, his son was killed cutting up a Tank. I have personal reasons to thank to Phil, he valliantly tried to recusitate my son when he stopped breathing, (he had viral Pneumonia, and died on the way to hospital in the Ambulance). My wife and I where particularly gutted to hear of his (Phil`s) death. We lived oposite the Raven St Yard for some years in the early 60`s.

Pete


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Peter Hewson said:


> Drapers did all the Ship Scrapping on Victoria Dock (Slipway). Albert Draper, was a Canny Begger. He made a lot of money out of the scrappage of the Steam Trains. But to his credit, he let many of the "preservation" railway people take pick from the better stuff. some of which is still in use on the Moor`s Railway, for Example.
> 
> Sad Story. Phil, his son was killed cutting up a Tank. I have personal reasons to thank to Phil, he valliantly tried to recusitate my son when he stopped breathing, (he had viral Pneumonia, and died on the way to hospital in the Ambulance). My wife and I where particularly gutted to hear of his (Phil`s) death. We lived oposite the Raven St Yard for some years in the early 60`s.
> 
> Pete


.
i am sad to hear ofyour sons death it must have been a shocking time for you and your family. thank you for your input on drapers yard ,did he have another son called billy? did he set fire to the trawlers regards colin r


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

There could have been another Younger Son. However we are some 50 or more years on!, I`m afraid. Old Albert was for many years associated with Hull KR, (The wifes team) I still support The Airlie birds!!. Make`s for interesting Derby Matches!. Draper`s now have their Own web prescence 
DRAPERS HISTORY - DRAPERS If you want to check it out.

Pete


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Peter Hewson said:


> There could have been another Younger Son. However we are some 50 or more years on!, I`m afraid. Old Albert was for many years associated with Hull KR, (The wifes team) I still support The Airlie birds!!. Make`s for interesting Derby Matches!. Draper`s now have their Own web prescence
> DRAPERS HISTORY - DRAPERS If you want to check it out.
> 
> Pete


did kr play fc last week? regards colin r


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

rustytrawler said:


> my dad was chief on the brucella he was the first crew member onH219 in 1953 he was also the last crew member omH29 in 1977 ...he was called in to see to unloading of all fuel on board , onto a fuel barge ,when they were nearly done a man came on board,he said ,can you leave some fuel aboard, and slipped my dad a tenner his name was albert draper and he was scrapping the brucella .albert said he needed the fuel to set fire to the ship.my question is was drapers yard near paul,would H219 be towed to his yard , and did they fire the ships in his yard i cant ask dad anymore ,hes not with us hope you can help regards colin r.


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

BRUCELLA at drapers


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

tenterden said:


> BRUCELLA at drapers


WELL DONE thanks for that a photo of brucella is rare thing, never thought i would see it at drapers yard it was scrapped in 1977 my dad was on her on and off for over 20 years .Ihave just had a painting done of her at sea fishing at iceland,see if you can read a book called cape of storms; Hugh popham a great book all about a trip on BRUCELLAin 1956.Thanks again tenterden rustytrawler......BRUCELLA H291 was built at bev 1953 not 58 scrapped in 1977 ....Also try HULL STAND lots of photos on their site of hull trawlers regards rustytrawler.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

rustytrawler said:


> WELL DONE thanks for that a photo of brucella is rare thing, never thought i would see it at drapers yard it was scrapped in 1977 my dad was on her on and off for over 20 years .Ihave just had a painting done of her at sea fishing at iceland,see if you can read a book called cape of storms; Hugh popham a great book all about a trip on BRUCELLAin 1956.Thanks again tenterden rustytrawler......BRUCELLA H291 was built at bev 1953 not 58 scrapped in 1977 ....Also try HULL STAND lots of photos on their site of hull trawlers regards rustytrawler.


Hi tenterden have you everseen a film called TRAWLER TIDE, it was made in 1956 on a Hull trawler called ST KEVERNE , in the film they called the ST KEVERNE the ARCTIC FOX, i think it was filmed around Iceland.Regards rustytrawler


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Where have you been for the last 2 months?
Full of it in the early weeks in the forum then hibonite.
hope it was nowt serious.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

willincity said:


> Where have you been for the last 2 months?
> Full of it in the early weeks in the forum then hibonite.
> hope it was nowt serious.


Hi Willincity .......HIBONITE ? . Alls well now thank you,but if it gets any colder the wife says i can put the heating on ,regards rustytrawler


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

rustytrawler said:


> Hi tenterden have you everseen a film called TRAWLER TIDE, it was made in 1956 on a Hull trawler called ST KEVERNE , in the film they called the ST KEVERNE the ARCTIC FOX, i think it was filmed around Iceland.Regards rustytrawler


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi tenterden hope alls well. have you a photo of the MILFORD DUKE i think it was built in Hull around 1948 my dad sailed on her from Milford they used to head south of the Azores and fish for hake (never tried it) thanks regards rustytrawler


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

have you any photos of her


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I do not have a photo of her, dad was a crew member in 1948 on maiden voyage,Hull to Milford, they fished their way round to Milford.......May have been 49 regards rusty


----------

